# Haunted Urn Finished!!



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

ITS FINALLY FINISHED!! Woo hoo Finally got to finish my haunted urn prop I have been working on for awhile now! Finished the headstone with help from fellow haunter Chuck and got my prop controller I bought from Halloween FX installed and all set up! Let me know what you think of it!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

It turned out great Bigant!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Super!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now we know what the person trying to get out looks like!

Nice little prop - a great detail for your haunt.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet BIGANT!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Awesome BA! You've out done yourself!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Sweet , perfect addition to a cemetary! I will be borrowing this idea from you


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Great use of that actuator. I think I'll be using this idea. Also like the detail of the bat on the top of the urn. Very Nice!!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

this is really cool, I like the sound it makes... great way to get visitors to look at different spots of your haunt.


----------

